# Benfica - Chelsea 1-2



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2013)

Finale di Europa League tra Benfica e Chelsea.

La partita sarà giocata ad Amsterdam, all'Amsterdam Arena.

*Fischio d'inizio*: 20.45

*Dove vedere la finale di Europa League tra Benfica e Chelsea?
*
La partita sarà trasmessa su *Sky, Mediaset Premium e Rete 4*.

Di seguito, formazioni e commenti


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2013)

Spero vinca il Benfica


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Maggio 2013)

Vincerà il Chelsea, sicuro.


----------



## iceman. (15 Maggio 2013)

Speriamo nei rigori con terry che scivola all'ultimo


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2013)

*Il Benfica ha perso le ultime 6 finali. L'ultima vittoria risale ben 51 anni fa, nel 1962. *


----------



## Mou (15 Maggio 2013)

Speriamo nei rigori!


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Il Benfica ha perso le ultime 6 finali. L'ultima vittoria risale ben 51 anni fa, nel 1962. *



C'è una maledizione da sfatare.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> C'è una maledizione da sfatare.



Beh... a me fanno pena, Guttmann maledi il Benfica per bene... però l'ultima vittoria (nel 62) è accaduta proprio ad Amsterdam... oggi è il giorno del Benfica dai...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

BENFICA: Artur, Melgarejo, Garay, Luisao, Almeida, Matic, Perez, Rodrigo, Salvio, Gaitan, Cardozo. All. Jorge Jesus. Panchina: Paulo Lopes, Jardel, Aimar, Urreta, André Gomes, Lima, John

CHELSEA: Cech, Azpilicueta, Cahill, Ivanovic, Cole, David Luiz, Lampard, Mata, Oscar, Ramires, Torres. All. Benitez. Panchina: Turnbull, Ferreira, Aké, Mikel, Marin, Benayoun, Moses


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2013)

Che pena sto Chessi, ma poi david luiza davanti alla difesa del 4231???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Speriamo nei rigori con terry che scivola all'ultimo


Quanto mi dispiacque  tifavo Chelsea quella sera.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Maggio 2013)

forza Benfica!


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2013)

Mamma mia che pena sto chessi ed il sua fortuna sembra non finire... ma come hanno vinto la cl sti qua


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Maggio 2013)

Il Chelsea ha accumulato talmente tanta sfortuna per molti anni in Champions che potrebbero anche vincere 3/4 finali europee consecutive. 
Anche se con la vittoria dell'anno scorso dovrebbero aver quasi azzerato il bonus.
Il Benfica quanti gol si sta mangiando?


----------



## BB7 (15 Maggio 2013)

Mi sa che vince il Chelsea... questi del Benfica sono la classica squadretta che fa tutto bene poi quando arriva sottoporta non segna neppure se gliela metti sulla linea...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2013)

Ma che parata ha fatto Artur? Madò


----------



## iceman. (15 Maggio 2013)

dai il benficava in giro con sto carciofo da 10 anni tipo..


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> dai il benficava in giro con sto carciofo da 10 anni tipo..



ahahah chi???


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Maggio 2013)

Sicuramente meglio il Benfica.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Maggio 2013)

Il Benfica non segna manco per sbaglio, vincera' il Chelsea.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Maggio 2013)

Il Chelsea gioca peggio di noi,madò.
Il Benfica invece sta facendo una gran partita,ma la poca concretezza,nelle partite importanti,si finisce spesso per pagare.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2013)

Il Chelsea è terzo in Premier... ma non sarà un bluff quella liga???


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Maggio 2013)

Il centro campo del benfica è mostruoso


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il centro campo del benfica è mostruoso



Matic è un mostro... 
Tutta gente che sa giocare a pallone...ma dove li trova sta gente Rui costa? Noi andiamo con l'antennaro


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2013)

Come volevasi dimostrare


----------



## iceman. (15 Maggio 2013)

che sfigati questi del benfica..ahahah la maledizione continua


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2013)

Sì ma sto Benfica...


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Maggio 2013)

Gol Torres


----------



## BB7 (15 Maggio 2013)

Sarebbe troppo facile dire che l'avevo detto...


----------



## chicagousait (15 Maggio 2013)

Che vantaggio immeritato, però se hai il pallino del gioco e gli attaccanti nn la mettono dentro questo è il rischio


----------



## iceman. (15 Maggio 2013)

che brutto luisao mamma


----------



## pennyhill (15 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che pena sto Chessi, ma poi david luiza davanti alla difesa del 4231???



È lì che deve giocare David Luiz.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2013)

A quell'allenatore del 62 dovano dargli l'aumento... ha lanciato una maledizione che neppure un esorcista, può togliere


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Maggio 2013)

certo che sto chelsea tra la finale dell'anno scorso e questa ne sta avendo di ()()


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Maggio 2013)

Rigore Benfica.


----------



## Principe (15 Maggio 2013)

1 a 1 Cardozo


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2013)

Meritato


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Maggio 2013)

1-1 Cardozo meritato il pareggio.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2013)

Sto Oscar 40 mil mah...che bluff soppravaluato


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2013)

alla fine la vincerà il facocero


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Maggio 2013)

mamma cech che parata


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2013)

Mamma mia Lampada


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2013)

Incredibile. Ma questo sono maledetti, dai...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2013)

Mamma mia che sfigati questi dopo contro il Porto pure col CHelsea


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Maggio 2013)

2-1 Ivanovic.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Maggio 2013)

Lampard è veramente una bestia

- - - Aggiornato - - -

peccato


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Maggio 2013)

finita il Chelsea ha vinto l'europa league.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2013)

Non lamentiamoci noi... c'è chi sta molto peggio.

Il Bensfiga


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2013)

Che sfigati mamma mia... Bela Guttamann ha proprio lanciato una bella maledizione

Hanno perso tutto ai tempi di recupero


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *alla fine* la vincerà il facocero



l'ha vinta proprio alle fine


----------



## iceman. (15 Maggio 2013)

ahahahaha che maledizione, incredibile


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Maggio 2013)

poveracci quelli del benfica. 

nel giro di 3 giorni hanno mandato a putt... un'intera stagione.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Maggio 2013)

Rotti in c**o, non ho parole.
Il credito con la fortuna l'hanno più che esaurito direi.
Credo che siano la squadra più anticalcio della storia ad aver vinto in Europa per 2 anni di fila.
L'Inter del triplete in confronto è stata spettacolare quanto il Milan di Sacchi o il Barcellona di Guardiola.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2013)

La maledizione continua


----------



## Butcher (15 Maggio 2013)

E' già capitato che una squadra avesse, anche solo per qualche giorno, entrambi i titoli d'Europa? [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] [MENTION=13]Van The Man[/MENTION]


----------



## Emanuele (15 Maggio 2013)

Immeritatissima sul piano del gioco, il Benfica, soprattutto nel primo tempo, ha dominato. Purtroppo o per fortuna il calcio è così, certo non vorrei essere un tifoso dei rossi ora


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Maggio 2013)

Quanto vorrà il Chelsea per Kulov?


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Maggio 2013)

pazzesco arrivano in finale e non riescono più a vincere


----------



## chicagousait (15 Maggio 2013)

La popolazione portoghese diminuirà vistosamente stasera 

Torres è ritornato a segnare in una finale


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Maggio 2013)

Vittoria immeritata, ma sapevo che andava a finire cosi. Immaginate se Cardozo faceva quel 2-2...


----------



## BB7 (15 Maggio 2013)

Quello del *C*helsea hanno un fattore *C* assurdo.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che sfigati mamma mia... Bela Guttamann ha proprio lanciato una bella maledizione
> 
> Hanno perso tutto ai tempi di recupero



ma sto guttmann è stato anche allenatore del Milan, non ricordavo affatto  

adesso si spiegano molte cose....metti che c'ha lanciato una maledizione pure a noi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che sfigati mamma mia... Bela Guttamann ha proprio lanciato una bella maledizione
> 
> Hanno perso tutto ai tempi di recupero


Pazzesco


----------



## rossovero (15 Maggio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Rotti in c**o, non ho parole.
> Il credito con la fortuna l'hanno più che esaurito direi.
> Credo che siano la squadra più anticalcio della storia ad aver vinto in Europa per 2 anni di fila.
> L'Inter del triplete in confronto è stata spettacolare quanto il Milan di Sacchi o il Barcellona di Guardiola.



Se poi pensi che l´allenatore é Benitez 
Che schifo, la dimostrazione che senza giocare a calcio si puó vincere tutto. Il palmares non vale davvero un ***.zo


----------



## iceman. (15 Maggio 2013)

sto terry non ha giocato ne' la finale di cl ne' questa e le ha vinte.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Maggio 2013)

Le vittorie di Benitez fanno male più di tutti, vedi Istanbul, sono trionfi che fanno riflettere ore ed ore e ti domandi sempre se sto qui ha tanto c**o, oppure è parecchio bravo che riesce perfino a rimontare un 3-0 in una finale di Champions. Clamoroso.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2013)

attendo l'intervista di david luiz


----------



## Harvey (15 Maggio 2013)

Torres detentore di Coppa del Mondo, Europei, Champions League ed Europa League


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Se poi pensi che l´allenatore é Benitez
> Che schifo, la dimostrazione che senza giocare a calcio si puó vincere tutto. Il palmares non vale davvero un ***.zo



o vista al contrario dal punto di vista di chi vince,

il palmares e le coppe che alzi sono l'unica cosa che conta, se poi fai un bel gioco e perdi non conta un ***.zo


----------



## Nivre (15 Maggio 2013)

Poco fortunato questo Chelsea eh, con il cu.lo che hanno scommetto che vinceranno anche la supercoppa europea. E indovinate un pò contro chi? 

Comunque vincere champions ed europa league di fila... fossi un tifoso del Chelsea mi segherei a vita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Maggio 2013)

Seconda sculata consecutiva per il Chelsea ed ennesima finale persa per il BenSfiga (cit Trevisani).
E adesso occhi aperti ad Amsterdam,c'è in giro David Luiz


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> sto terry non ha giocato ne' la finale di cl ne' questa e le ha vinte.



anche bonera ha vinto tutto senza scendere in campo


----------



## Butcher (15 Maggio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Torres detentore di Coppa del Mondo, Europei, Champions League ed Europa League



 Troll del secolo.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2013)

il chelsea inoltre si aggiunge alle squadre che hanno vinto le tre maggiori competizioni europee per club

Coppa delle Coppe (1971 e 1998) - Champions League (2012) - Coppa UEFA / Europa League (2013)

insieme a loro Barcellona, Juventus e Bayern Monaco


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Maggio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Torres detentore di Coppa del Mondo, Europei, Champions League ed Europa League


Vabbè, almeno in una finale dell'europeo ed in questa dell'europa league, ci ha messo lo zampino.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2013)

Mamma mia il Brasile non vince mai un olimpiade, il milan mai una coppa uefa e questi non vincono proprio più...


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Maggio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> anche bonera ha vinto tutto senza scendere in campo



bonera nel 2007 con il boca era titolarissimo.


----------



## Van The Man (15 Maggio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E' già capitato che una squadra avesse, anche solo per qualche giorno, entrambi i titoli d'Europa?
> [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] [MENTION=13]Van The Man[/MENTION]



Ad occhio e croce direi di no. Essere tifoso del Benfica in questi giorni è un esercizio spirituale di altissimo livello. Se riesci a resistere, niente potrà più spaventarti


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> bonera nel 2007 con il boca era titolarissimo.



vero  avevo scordato


----------



## pennyhill (15 Maggio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E' già capitato che una squadra avesse, anche solo per qualche giorno, entrambi i titoli d'Europa?
> [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] [MENTION=13]Van The Man[/MENTION]



Non saprei, ma credo di no, il Porto con Mourinho vinse prima l’uefa e l’anno dopo la champions, ma si era già giocata la finale di uefa.

Finalmente Matic si sta esprimendo a grandi livelli.


----------



## pennyhill (15 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto Oscar 40 mil mah...che bluff soppravaluato



Tifo’o, 40 milioni sono tanti. Ma se si parla di stanchezza per il nostro El Shaarawy, che si dovrebbe dire uno che ha giocato 72 gare ufficiali in questa stagione (ora dovrà giocare la confederations ), e considerando che è arrivato dal Brasile (dove era a stagione inoltrata), credo non si fermi da un anno e mezzo, se non di più.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non saprei, ma credo di no, il Porto con Mourinho vinse prima l’uefa e l’anno dopo la champions, ma si era già giocata la finale di uefa.
> 
> Finalmente Matic si sta esprimendo a grandi livelli.



Forse il Liverpool? Non vorrei sbagliarmi mmmh


----------



## Brontolo (15 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A quell'allenatore del 62 dovano dargli l'aumento... ha lanciato una maledizione che neppure un esorcista, può togliere



? chi?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Non lamentiamoci noi... c'è chi sta molto peggio.
> 
> Il Bensfiga



il bensfiga però ai titoli ci va vicino


----------



## Brontolo (16 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mamma mia il Brasile non vince mai un olimpiade, il milan mai una coppa uefa e questi non vincono proprio più...


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Maggio 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> ? chi?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


In certi casi, se bisogna perdere in questo modo, a tempo scaduto, è meglio non andarci vicino ai titoli. Sono sconfitte che fanno parecchio male, sia ai tifosi, che alla squadra.


----------



## Brontolo (16 Maggio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Ad occhio e croce direi di no. Essere tifoso del Benfica in questi giorni è un esercizio spirituale di altissimo livello. Se riesci a resistere, niente potrà più spaventarti


----------



## rossovero (16 Maggio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Le vittorie di Benitez fanno male più di tutti, vedi Istanbul, sono trionfi che fanno riflettere ore ed ore e ti domandi sempre se sto qui ha tanto c**o, oppure è parecchio bravo che riesce perfino a rimontare un 3-0 in una finale di Champions. Clamoroso.



é bravo, perché ha vinto molto in molte parti, ma uno che in finale di coppa del mondo per club incontra il Mazembe (unico caso nella storia) invece di un´agguerritissimo Boca o Corinthians o chi ti pare, DEVE avere anche moltissima fortuna. E tralascio l´intera Champions 2005 (il Liverpool fu giá miracolato a passare i gironi...)


----------



## rossovero (16 Maggio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> o vista al contrario dal punto di vista di chi vince,
> 
> il palmares e le coppe che alzi sono l'unica cosa che conta, se poi fai un bel gioco e perdi non conta un ***.zo



Ehi! Questa é la classica mentalitá degli juventini  Mi sembrava da altri tuoi commenti che non ti stessero proprio simpatici 
E cmq Agnelli ha appena inventato la "contabilitá della passione", secondo la quale la Juve ha 31 scudetti, quindi sono libero di aggiungere un´Europa League al Benfica, togliere 1 Champions al Liverpool, l´Inter non ha mai fatto il triplete, il Milan 10 Champions e 22 scudetti, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Maggio 2013)

Che botta per il Benfica. Perdere scudetto e coppa in 4 giorni tutti nel recupero deve essere davvero brutto


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Maggio 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Ehi! Questa é la classica mentalitá degli juventini  Mi sembrava da altri tuoi commenti che non ti stessero proprio simpatici
> E cmq Agnelli ha appena inventato la "contabilitá della passione", secondo la quale la Juve ha 31 scudetti, quindi sono libero di aggiungere un´Europa League al Benfica, togliere 1 Champions al Liverpool, l´Inter non ha mai fatto il triplete, il Milan 10 Champions e 22 scudetti, etc. etc. etc.



no no fermo lì il mio commento non c'entra nulla con gli juventini, è semplicemente la legge crudele del calcio... è giusto fare i complimenti al benfica e tante altre squadre, ma poi col passare del tempo purtroppo si sa che dei perdenti non si ricorderà quasi nessuno


----------



## rossovero (16 Maggio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> no no fermo lì il mio commento non c'entra nulla con gli juventini, è semplicemente la legge crudele del calcio... è giusto fare i complimenti al benfica e tante altre squadre, ma poi col passare del tempo purtroppo si sa che dei perdenti non si ricorderà quasi nessuno



Eh lo so, a questo serve il ricordo dei vecchi e lo studio della storia, a non far passare questa mentalità (per me) sbagliata. Se mio babbo non mi avesse parlato della favolosa ma perdente Olanda degli anni Settanta (solo per fare un esempio) ora penserei anch'io che ci si ricorda solo dei vincenti


----------

